# Alpha Pharma/thaiger Cut log/UKM comp entry



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Greetings you dirty druggy ****ets

Time for my first assisted cut so thought id share it

Will be sharing, reviewing and everything else in here

From protein, flavour, mixability etc

Protein bars/flapjacks

Gear, pip, side effects, results etc

Current weight is 17ish stone/107.5kg

Weigh ins will be every Tuesday

Will also be writing about life in general, work, new born baby girl, being a full-time parent for a few months

Injuries and annoyances and whatever else

Will post in following posts about diet training gear etc


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, good luck


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Wasn't you just running a cycle to bulk? Are You just changing compounds?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

In. Show us what you've got.

Also in to watch your girlfriend dump you when you get too veiny.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

In mateeee!


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

In!!!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

*Diet*

4:30am - Cereal with milk

7:30am - GoNutrition protein flapjack

9:30am - White chocolate Flapjack

10:30am - whole wheat pasta & mince

12pm - Gym

1:30pm - 3 scoops protein with 300ml milk & 15ml EVO

5pm - Family tea

7pm - 3 scoops protein shake with 300ml milk

That is my maintenance I'm thinking of doing a mini 4 week blue heart Dbol bulk before starting my actual cut

Will update with proper breakdown with amounts C P F etc later

Is roughly 4000 i think

Will cut kcals slowly over the next few weeks before properly starting my cut


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Wasn't you just running a cycle to bulk? Are You just changing compounds?


 I finished about 4 weeks ago, not actually gonna start my cutting cycle until next year (apart from maybe the 4 week Dbol bulk) but figured I'd start journaling now



DLTBB said:


> In. Show us what you've got.
> 
> Also in to watch your girlfriend dump you when you get too veiny.


 Haha! She'll love it really I'll be sure to come home with a pump n get all my veins popping out infront of her just for you


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

*TTraining*

CCurrently doing a 4 day a week

Push/Pull/Rest/Push/Pull/Rest/Rest

I do and will train legs, but my knee has been ****ed and no matter what i did it didn't get better so giving legs a proper rest let heal

Doing 1 day Pump/Hypertrophy style and 1 day more Strength related


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I finished about 4 weeks ago, not actually gonna start my cutting cycle until next year (apart from maybe the 4 week Dbol bulk) but figured I'd start journaling now
> 
> Haha! She'll love it really I'll be sure to come home with a pump n get all my veins popping out infront of her just for you


 Ah right suppose I'm in still, even without copious amounts of drugs being run lol


----------



## Samdb (Dec 2, 2015)

In, best of luck with the baby mate.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Samdb said:


> In, best of luck with the baby mate.


 Cheers mate, it's all going good! No idea how im gonna manage alone all day with her when mrs goes back to work tho!



Plate said:


> Ah right suppose I'm in still, even without copious amounts of drugs being run lol


 There will be cruise doses and Dbol for.abit then drugs galore! In january/Feb Cant fckin wait lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Well journal is off to a great start

I'm slowly dying from bad aids

And a nice bath with baby before bed ended up being a literal s**t storm as she did about 10 shits worth of s**t in the space of 2 mins whilst naked

Ended up with s**t on the floor over the bath a little bit leaked into the bath over the mats over yhe baby over her clothes over the missus

s**t.

Was.

Everywhere.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in

Nice start mate ...s**t everywhere lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Man flu ebolaids is kickin my ass today

Not gonna have time to gym today so may try an squeeze it in tomorrow instead


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

My stash all ready to go!

50ml Alpha Pharma Testabolin

20ml Thaiger Finarex

1 tub of body research dianabol

1 tub of body research stanolol

Alpha pharma rexabol

And about 30ml infiniti test E


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

#steroidporn


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> #steroidporn


 There is something about having amps instead of vails that makes it all that bit sexier lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

ahhh you bitch! id love my hands on some alpha paharma test e

good luck pal


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

herc said:


> ahhh you bitch! id love my hands on some alpha paharma test e
> 
> good luck pal


 I can't wait to jab it!

Might just try 1 jab lol

I'm hoping everything they say about it being a step above UGLs an itll be a noticeable difference


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

mrwright said:


> I can't wait to jab it!
> 
> Might just try 1 jab lol
> 
> I'm hoping everything they say about it being a step above UGLs an itll be a noticeable difference


 Ran it for a long time then my source dried up. Searched all online source and no where had any! I rate it - good luck bud


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Still not trained probably should of started this log later lol

Gonna up kcals over christmas and smash Dbol make sure im right over the 17 stone mark before starting my cut

Plus it means i get to est all the s**t over christmas

All about being a fat bloated mess!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

First jab of AP done

Bigger than usual amps which was good

Nice an smooth went in quick easy an painless seemed good

Also got protein to review on here which is.....

Bulk powders white choc

And maple syrup choc brownie vanilla and salted caramel from MyProtein


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Well im still dying from ebolaids but im gonna load up on pre workout an s**t an go gym later and just sweat it out

Little un is ill too so sleep isn't great either ordered some ZMA to help quality

Adding Dbol today too


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Monday - Push - Light weight/High reps

Kept weights lower cuz im still dying

Wide grip bench press

60 x 12. 10

40 x 15

Drop to just bar

Used a 3 second negative and boy did i feel it!

My right side got abit sore/painfully pumped very quickly which kinda ruined it but defiantly gonna keep the slow negative for main lifts

Decline bench

60 x 10.10

50 x 10

Again right side was a mess had to use rest pause reps just to hit 10!

Smith machine shoulder press

20kg x 15

25 x 12 10

Drop to 20

Kept a slow negative again here, fcked up shoulders mean low weights anyway

Cable flys

20 x 12. 10

15 x 10

Didnt grt a great connection shoulders were fcked might have to do these before shoulder press next time

Db seated side lats

10Kg x 15 15 12

Arnold press

10kg x 7 5 3

Shoulders were dead at this point!

Cable tri pushdown SS with EZ bar reverse grip french press

50 x 20 15 10 (cable)

20 x 7

10 x 12 7

Used different grips for each set of pushdowns normal, wide and close

Got.thru it without dying!

Also slight bit of a lump from my jab bt nothing major probably from the speed of injecting


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Light pull day today

Wide grip pulldowns

55Kg x 15 12 10

Tried slow negatives again didnt work as well as with bench

V bar pulldowns

55Kg x 3 sets

Still feels weird doing this but not sure why, got a decent pump tho

T bar rows

35kg

50kg

60Kg

Finally gyms got T bar back in

fu**ing love these always get a perfect connection an huge pump

Have messed my back up a few times with them too tho

DB curls

20Kg 3 sets

Seated cable rows

100Kg x 15 x 3

Preacher curls

20kg 3 sets

Hammer curls drop sets

14kg 10 kg 6 kg

Boom arms pumped an ****ed

Done an sweaty as f**k

107.2kg gym weight so still hovering around the same

Got some major chafeing on my thighs on the way home felt like a fat bird

Ended up walking like john wayne had s**t himself half way home

Ordered some protein flapjacks and cookiez from MyProtein too

Feeling suprisingly well on very little sleep lately baba is ill so up half the night! Got ZMA on the way so atleast what little i do get will hopefully be deeper


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh qn ****in obsessed with a phone game called scoreHero


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Rest day today

Actually had some sleep last night, lil un is feeling better as am i!

Sore all over especially triceps

Them french presses always kill me


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Keep it up buddy.

Hopefully geting a new order in this week alpha pharma. gonna switch to the wildcat i have then use the alpha in the new year. Cant wait! how you finding the finapex tren e lad?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

herc said:


> Keep it up buddy.
> 
> Hopefully geting a new order in this week alpha pharma. gonna switch to the wildcat i have then use the alpha in the new year. Cant wait! how you finding the finapex tren e lad?


 Always wanted wildcat just for the 20ml vials lol

I've not started it yet won't be until after christmas i start


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Always wanted wildcat just for the 20ml vials lol
> 
> I've not started it yet won't be until after christmas i start


 hopefully i receive my alpha this side of xmas. no rush as i have 20ml wildcat test here. But all goes well ill be ordering more freq on alpha products.

The wildcat vials are huge lol. going to run wildcat tren alongside the alpa test in new year.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

herc said:


> hopefully i receive my alpha this side of xmas. no rush as i have 20ml wildcat test here. But all goes well ill be ordering more freq on alpha products.
> 
> The wildcat vials are huge lol. going to run wildcat tren alongside the alpa test in new year.


 I'll probably stick with alpha as the mrs jabs me she enjoys snapping them, so more amps for her to snap means more gear for me an less hassle haha

All aboard the tren train lol can't fcking wait to be on tren again

You got a journal? Or ya gonna do one when ya start the tren?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

mrwright said:


> I'll probably stick with alpha as the mrs jabs me she enjoys snapping them, so more amps for her to snap means more gear for me an less hassle haha
> 
> All aboard the tren train lol can't fcking wait to be on tren again
> 
> You got a journal? Or ya gonna do one when ya start the tren?


 I ordered the vials as ill be using 150mg on my cruise in new year so vials are preferred for me.

I havent really ran a big tren cycle before. im going with 250mg test and 600mg tren on my next cycle.

I focus on strength training primarly but if size comes with the increased strength then great lol 

Tagged you in my journal btw


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

herc said:


> I ordered the vials as ill be using 150mg on my cruise in new year so vials are preferred for me.
> 
> I havent really ran a big tren cycle before. im going with 250mg test and 600mg tren on my next cycle.
> 
> ...


 Never seen the need for huge doses

If a gram of gear total isnt enough to grow/improve your either too big or s**t lol

Will check it out!

Always good to keep up with guys using the same gear too


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Never seen the need for huge doses
> 
> If a gram of gear total isnt enough to grow/improve your either too big or s**t lol
> 
> ...


 my current cycle 625mg test / 500mg mast is currently my highest to date on amount ive ever taken in the 6yrs using AAS. After following @DLTBB im going to try the low test high tren approach.

cheers bro


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

herc said:


> my current cycle 625mg test / 500mg mast is currently my highest to date on amount ive ever taken in the 6yrs using AAS. After following @DLTBB im going to try the low test high tren approach.
> 
> cheers bro


 Good luck man. B)


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Push day 2 done

Flat bench

90 x 5

100 x 3 x 2

90 x 5

Got stuck with thw s**t bench

And the s**t bar which im sure is like 40kg so benching wasnt great

Db shoulder press

34kg

30kg x 3 sets

Decided to go abit lighter and try for better quality reps felt better for it

Cable face pulls

50 x 10

60 x 10

75kg x 10

Not done these in ages so guessed with weights was decent tho

Db bench

30 x 10

34 x 8. 7

Still getting used to benching with dbs again shoulders arnt liking it too much atm

Db incline fly

18kg x 3 x 10

Close grip bench

60kg x 10 7 6

Again s**t bench&bar just couldnt get anything right felt off balance an everythin may have to use smith next time

Cable push downs

85 x 10 drop to 65 - 50 - 35

Changing grip width each set

Wasnt the greatest session but I'm feeling healthier and looking abit leaner too while staying the same weight

4th day of Dbol today so hopefully next week I'll smash it

Got my order of MyProtein plain flapjacks and whitenchoc an almond cookies this morning

Cookies are soft an a lil chewy but nice not tried flapjacks yet

Fck knows where mu BBW order is tho ordered it 2 or 3 days before


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pull day 2 done

Sweating like a mother****er

Deadlifts

Few warm ups

140 for 2 sets

Not done these in ages so kept them light back pump killed me aswell

BB bent over rows

110 x 8

115 x 5 6 5

100 x whatever

Pullups

+16kg x 5 4 3

Need to invest in a pullup/dip belt rather than holding a dumbbell between my legs like a dick

Skipped t bar because couldnt get on it an cba waiting

Cross body hammer curls

26kg x 10 8 6

Db curls

24 x 8

18 x 8

Forearms were dead could barely hold the weights for laat set of crossbody an normal curls so stopped em a set short


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

mrwright said:


> First jab of AP done
> 
> Bigger than usual amps which was good
> 
> ...


 The choc brownie from MP is so average mate ... like a bitter chocolate with a funny after taste. Chocolate smooth is much better but still not great.

BBW flavours are insane


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

H_JM_S said:


> The choc brownie from MP is so average mate ... like a bitter chocolate with a funny after taste. Chocolate smooth is much better but still not great.
> 
> BBW flavours are insane


 Yeah its not thw greatest they have about 10 choc whatever flavours an i bet they all tastw the same!

Maple syrup is ****in disgusting tho lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Push day 1

Gym was packed with 10284 people observing the sacred chest monday rule so routine ended up abit all over the place

Smith shoulder press

20kg x 3 sets slow negatives

Left shoulder was playing up like a bitch but still felt reasonable probably should of stretched/warmed up an hit some better weights/sets but yolo

Decline bench

60

80

80

Again slow negatives reps were below the 15+ i should of been aiming for tho

Wide grip flat bench

65 x 2 sets

50 x 1

Declines really killed me off doing them first barely managed to hit half my target reps

Negatives were extra slow an felt good

Cable flies

20Kg a side x 3 sets

Proper pump on feelsgoodman

Seated side lat raises dbs

12Kg shoulder press x whatever

Side 12 x 12 x 3

Boom

Db arnold press

8kg x 3 sets of whatever

Did these extra slow ajd focused on the rear delt and felt itgurrdd mann

Reverse grip french press

15kg x 12nx 3

Cable pushdowns

55Kg x 3 sets with various grip widths

Done

Pretty decent considering the dodgy start

Not sure im noticing the dbol yet

Also still waiting for my BBW order been over a week!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

No training today as been looking after baba so will do it tomorrow instead


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Did some training cba write it

Nearly s**t myself


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Had some nice time off over christmas its been nice eating like a normal person not shoveling copious amounts of food in

Diet starts on monday stopped dbol an everythinf just cruise dose letting my body settle

been all over the place

Cutting kcals down bit by bit

Dropped my 4 eggs &4 ww bread

Will drop a flapjack whwn i run out so thatll be 350 odd

then my other flapjacks an thatll be 500

That should be down to 3000 or so then add cardio and gear!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Exactly 17 stone today kcals abit lower than planned because my pasta went abit mouldy in fridge

Starting a new split too

Chest & biceps

Back & triceps

Rest

Legs & arms

Shoulders

Today - Chest & Biceps

Flat bench

70kg 3 sets 10 reps super slow negatives and a pause on chest dropset to 50kg x 10 in last

Painful gonna add in another set of these next week

Machine fly

3 sets 40kg 8-10

Again slow an focused

Incline dbells

24kg x 3 x 10

Again slow negative getting full rom

Machine presss superset with deep pushups

90kg 60kg 50kg

Pushuos 8 6 3

Db hammer curls

22Kg 24kg 18kg

Db concentration curls

12kg x 8-10

A quick go on cable flys

Im thinking drop the machine press and cable flys qn add in db flys and a few mire pressing sets


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Back and Triceps

Tbar row

3 sets - 70kg x 10

reversegrip BOR - 3 sets - 100x10 120 x 3 100x10

back pump was killing me here especially on the 2nd set

skipped wide grip pulldowns

hammer grip pullups

2 sets 5 reps and 2, was on the s**t pullup station an just ****ed

close grip smith machine bench press

60x 15

70x 9, 6

just felt abit weird on the smith machine

dips

BW x 5 4 2

shoulders were hurting an just ****ed, will do these first Tricep exercise next time

reverse grip pulldowns 45kg 3 sets 10 reps

struggling to keep to my 4000 odd kcals so used to being a fat fcker lol f**k knows how ill manage when i drop down

got my PC set up now so can type an s**t an look at HD porn!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I TRAINED LEGS.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Knee is still feeling good so it looks like legs will be back on the cards!

Kcals are dropping another 350 or so

Keep getting bad back pumps aswell even tho im half natty!

Mainly when eating breakfast in the morning and trying to sleep at night weird!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Tittie day

Flat bench 4 sets super slow negatives with a pause

75kg

Machine fl. 3 sets 45kg

Incline db press

4 sets slow negatives with a pause

26kg

Chest dips +5kg 2 sets not many reps shoulders an arms were fooookkeeeddd

Db hammer curls 24kg 16kg extra slow on last set

Concentration curls 14kg 3 sets


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Diets been good today too apart from a handful of oreos

A few days left and ill drop kcals another 500

Last day of normal training too

Finished work and now im a full time yummy mummy for 3 months lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Day 1 of late training was pretty good managex to get to everything i needed to train

T bar row

75kg x 4 sets

Wide pullups

+10kg x 3 sets

Reverse BOR

100kg x 3 sets

Dips +10kg and +15kg

Close grip smith bench

About 40kg

Feelin sore as forkk today

Nice rest day today baby and dog are still asleep mrs is in work so im still in bed tickling my ballsack

Last day of 3500 kcals today shall drop down to 3000 tomorrow pretty much half of what i was bulking on n not feeling hungry anymore so its good

No bloating anymore kinda liking eating like a normal person


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

a better breakdown of my Kcals



my Kcals etc starting from tomorrow! eating like a ethiopian



just dropped a flapjack so nothing huge but hey


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Did some cardio today

Took dog for a walk with baby in a carrier

Got a few funny looks 17 stone skinhead with a lil girly white dog n a baby on my chest lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Well im still lying in bed first day on 3000 kcals today an not looking forward to it!

Gonna plan out my gear fkr the next year today

Plan is

CUT test& tren winny starting feb for 10/12 weeks

CRUISE about 4-6 weeks

BULK whatever ive got left Test dbol maybe some winny

POWER PCT

An hopefully finish the year looking big thick solid tight and natty


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Did some cardio today
> 
> Took dog for a walk with baby in a carrier
> 
> Got a few funny looks 17 stone skinhead with a lil girly white dog n a baby on my chest lol


 You live in crewe... no way you got funny looks doing that :lol: Its half of ****ign crewe haha


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

A1243R said:


> You live in crewe... no way you got funny looks doing that :lol: Its half of ****ign crewe haha


 It would be crewe if i was a 9 stone hardman had a staffy an a pregnant missus pushin a pram lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Planned my drug use for the next year

Planning to power PCT around October time


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Boom

Holiday booked for june/july

Right in the middle of my cruise perrfekk bounce around there shredded as fuarkk


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm no longer a half natty!

First day today on 50mg Alpha Pharma winny

Did chest and biceps

Flat bench 4 sets

Felt proper heavy so ended u. Going light

Shoulders were dodgy yesterday aswell so really struggled

Machine fly

3 sets again went lighter because of my lack of strength an shoulders being buggered

Hammer curls

26kg 3 sets

Chest dips

+10kg 2 sets and 1 set BW

4 sets incline DBs

30Kg each hand

Concentration curls

20Kg with a drop to 8kg to hit either 15 or10 reps


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I'm no longer a half natty!
> 
> First day today on 50mg Alpha Pharma winny
> 
> ...


 And so it begins


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Weighed in at 105.9kg gym weight today down from about 108kg at my heaviest and 106.2kg last monday


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

You always done 3 big meals and a snack?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> You always done 3 big meals and a snack?


 I used to do 4 meals 2 shakes and 2 snacks when bulking plus any other s**t

And ive slowly dropped them1 by 1 /decreased The size over time ready for my cut

Just easy this way preprepare my pasta for the week then just microwave a tupperware

Then i just need to make cereal in mornings and family tea but still hit my kcals


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

diet dosent seem to contain much proper quality food and protein seems very low for someone your weight and gear use


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> diet dosent seem to contain much proper quality food and protein seems very low for someone your weight and gear use


 I have 3 proper meals with whole wheat pasta potatoes etc (i know it says waffles which are abit s**t but it changes every day as does the meat but i keep similar amounts of carb) and 2 shakes

Protein is about 210g depending on what i have for my final meal which is plenty isnt it?

Although i am adding more mince and less pasta to up it a touch more

I may switch it up when i properly start my cycle as i was thinking it seemed abit low maybe add in a tin of tuna a day or something and cut down on cereal to lower carbs but keep kcals the same


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Switched up my pasta meal

Lowered carbs and upped protein

So instead of 1kg of pasta and 750g or so of mince spread over 6 days I'll be having 1.4kg mince and 500g dry weight pasta ups mu protein to 230odd


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Day 2 of these bad boys


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Back and triceps

Tbar row 3 sets

85kg

Struggled with these as the bar isnt fixed to the floor so took a few trys to get it locked in proper knackered me out

Wide grip dead hang pullups

3 sets BW

Reverse BOR

110 x 2 sets

90 x 1

Dips

3 sets 10 6 and 4

Didnt feel right on the last set so stopped early rather than push it even kept them all at BW this week

CGBP

3 sets 80/70kg with a dropset on the last

Cable pushdowns

Wasnt the greatest session strength wise not been 100% past few days and sleeps bot been great so dropped volume down abit aswell as weights but still smashed it

Forgot to do ABs but fck it


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Rest day today

Had a few mile walk with the pup abit of cardio


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Legs Deadlift rear delt and arms day

Leg extensions

5 sets 55kg

Kept it light while getting back into it see how my knee handles it

Bent over resr flies

3 sets 8kg nice an controlled

Deadlifts

120

130

140

150

160

Gonna up each lift by 10kg each week working up to 190/200kg

A superset of tricep pushdowns 1 hand cable curls and cable rear flies

Done dusted


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Shoulders

Smith press

4 sets slow negatives

30Kg & 50kg

Left shoulder playing up again on here may switch to free barbell

Dumbbell lat raise

14kg 3 sets

Rear delt flys

12kg 3 sets

Db press

30kg with a drop to 12kg to make reps

Cable lat raise 15kg & 10kg

Cable rope facepulls

80kg 3 sets with tri pushdowns inbetween

Switched meals up abit to try and keep most carbs around workout and get more protein in the am


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

BOOOm

1.5ml of infiniti test in my bottocks another 1ml and1ml of alpha later this week

So. Currently on....

BBW Multi vit

BBW vit D3

AP winstrol 50mg

20mg accutane

Front loading with 1g Test

ZMA

And about 2300 kcals


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

mrwright said:


> My stash all ready to go!
> 
> 50ml Alpha Pharma Testabolin
> 
> ...


 I had the chance to get a shitload of them dianabol when I was in Egypt. Thought they were fakes though as it was spelt danabol lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Chest and biceps

Abit of stretching beforehand

Flat bench 4 sets 80kg x 2 90kg 60kg

Slow controlled with a pause

Chest dips

+10kg 3 sets

Gonna drop these they just ache like f**k as i stoo

Incline dbells

32kg 3 sets20kg 1 set

Hammer curls

26kg 3 sets

Machine fly

50Kg 60kg 40kg

Cable flies

Top middle bottom all 20kg

Db concentration curl

20kg

Some abs

Weight is 106.3 i think so up abit from last week but diet has been shite although probably not.that bad so f**k knows


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

back and triceps

s**t sleep last night so didnt feel my best s**t felt heavy very quickly

Tbar rows

85kg 2 sets 70kg 1 set

Wide grip pulldowns

70kg 3 sets

Felt ****ed already

Dips SS hammer pullups

10 5 10 4 9 4

Just couldnt do pullups

CGBP

60Kg 3 sets

Was properly feeling it here so stayed light

Reverse BOR

60

80

110 drop to 80 & 60

Cable tri pushdowns

65kg 70kg 45kg

Done


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Also trying to decide if i should do

500mg test and 400mg tren for my cut

Then use 500 - 750mg+ test for my bulk later in the year

Or use

500Mg test 200mg tren for my cut

Then 500 - 750+ test and 200 tren for my bulk

Would tag people in for suggestions but cant on mobile

@Plate

@DLTBB your the Tren king lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Also trying to decide if i should do
> 
> 500mg test and 400mg tren for my cut
> 
> ...


 I used 600 tren and 400 test for the last month of my blast and it worked well, before that was 800 test and 400 tren, I saw just as good results on either mate just less bloat with the tren higher..


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> I used 600 tren and 400 test for the last month of my blast and it worked well, before that was 800 test and 400 tren, I saw just as good results on either mate just less bloat with the tren higher..


 f**k knows just trying to be cheap lol

Could do 200mg for longer on the cut like 15 20 weeks n get more fat off

10 weeks at 200 then 5 at 400


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> f**k knows just trying to be cheap lol
> 
> Could do 200mg for longer on the cut like 15 20 weeks n get more fat off
> 
> 10 weeks at 200 then 5 at 400


 I started off with 200 tren and 400 test then went to 400 tren and 800 test, then finished on 600 tren and 400 test, changing it up kept things moving along nicely I thought..

that used 20ml of tren mate but that idea sounds good, should be able to get a lot of weight off with 200 tren for 15 weeks, I don't think I could run it longer than 12 but as you get fvck all sides I would go for it ya jammy pr1ck

i personally saw better results when I upped it to 400 tho


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> I started off with 200 tren and 400 test then went to 400 tren and 800 test, then finished on 600 tren and 400 test, changing it up kept things moving along nicely I thought..
> 
> that used 20ml of tren mate but that idea sounds good, should be able to get a lot of weight off with 200 tren for 15 weeks, I don't think I could run it longer than 12 but as you get fvck all sides I would go for it ya jammy pr1ck
> 
> i personally saw better results when I upped it to 400 tho


 My normal state off cycle is like most people on Tren lol all goes away apart from sweating and insomnia on Tren. But then im that godlike from Tren im amazing after half hour sleep a night lol

I dunno I'll play about with it


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Rest day today chilling with baby an gonna go for a little walk for cardio

Maybe do some stretching and abs at home


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

s**t session today

How people train at this time i dont know cant fu**ing move let alone get weights/machines

Did a few BB curls

Hit my deadlift aims

130 5

140 3

150 2

160 2

170 1

Dicked bout with some dbell curls and bar tri extensions

Couldnt be ****ed waiting to get on a cable or bench

2Nd jab tonight

1Ml infiniti test

1Ml alpha pharma test


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

No training today as mrs didn't get home til late so had a takeaway instead

Sweet an sour chicken balls rice and chips

couldnt even finish it this cut has killed my ability to eat already nice carb up tho

Will do todays session tomorrow mornin


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Shoulderssss

Smith seated ohp

Shoulders felt.s**t so 30kg 3 sets

Db lat raise 14kg 3 sets dropset at the end

Rear flys 14kg 3 sets

Standing ohp

Cable face pulls superset with tri pushdowns

85Kg 3 set

Cable side lats 15kg 2 sets


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Gonna change my training up abit

Gonna go more strength based for the next few weeks until i hopefully hit my 200kg dead

A simple 5x5 on compounds and 6-8 x 3 or 4 on secondary lifts

Then im gonna switch to properly BB focused routine and style an focus on working the muscle rather than moving weight/doing the lift higher reps etc


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Gonna change my training up abit
> 
> Gonna go more strength based for the next few weeks until i hopefully hit my 200kg dead
> 
> ...


 your gunna make it brah sick cvnt m8


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> your gunna make it brah sick cvnt m8


 Yesh brahh sikk m8

I seem to do good on higher reps when i do them but i quickly add too much weight an the reps drop

Really getting into more BB training now tho feeling the burn getting so pumped it hurts rather than just moving weight for the sakes of it


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Yesh brahh sikk m8
> 
> I seem to do good on higher reps when i do them but i quickly add too much weight an the reps drop
> 
> Really getting into more BB training now tho feeling the burn getting so pumped it hurts rather than just moving weight for the sakes of it


 How come you want the 200kg dead? Yeh I love it mate! feel da pamp yah


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Why would you not want to dead 200kg  I'm aiming for 300 by end of bulk


 Oh popped in for a quick brag have we lol

just the goals he had set out, strength wasn't mentioned so just wondered what's up wi dat


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> How come you want the 200kg dead? Yeh I love it mate! feel da pamp yah


 Just so i can say ive done it really

Ive had 190 and moved 200 before

More than likely end up maybe hitting it then stop deadlifting lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Chest and biceps

Flat bench 5 sets

90

100 x 2

60 x 2

Decline bench 3 sets

Machine fly 3 sets

Db hammer curl 3 sets

Incline db bench

Ez bar preacher curl

Decided already to f**k off the strength stuff cant be doing with it

Gonna keep going with deadlifts while i slowly reintroduce legs

Trying to decide on a new routine that will hit upper twice and legs once

Maybe some weird sort of upper lower upper upper

Or push pull legs push/pull rotating


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Chest and biceps
> 
> Flat bench 5 sets
> 
> ...


 Upper / Upper / Legs? Do Upper Mon & Thurs and Legs Friday?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Upper / Upper / Legs? Do Upper Mon & Thurs and Legs Friday?


 But i train 4 times a week which confuses it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

mrwright said:


> But i train 4 times a week which confuses it


 What days do you train?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

A1243R said:


> What days do you train?


 Monday tuesday thursday and friday

Thinking push pull legs upper seems the easiest way


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Monday tuesday thursday and friday
> 
> Thinking push pull legs upper seems the easiest way


 Yep good idea... heavy monday tues on push pull then a volume session on Friday


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

2Ml infiniti test in my quad yesterday morning

fu**ing crippled.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

A delivery turned up from Bespokesupplements

1kg mint choc chip

1kg raspberry bakewell

1Kg white choc

And 2 free bars f**k knows what theu are what flavour or anything i could be allergic and die!

@DappaDonDave yyour the resident bespokesman what are the bars?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

mrwright said:


> A delivery turned up from Bespokesupplements
> 
> 1kg mint choc chip
> 
> ...


 Chocolate/toffee but have a coffee flavour to them.

They're fooking yummy.

Easy way to find out is to go on their site, the full details are there.

P.S - only a fanboy not a rep @BespokeSupps


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Chocolate/toffee but have a coffee flavour to them.
> 
> They're fooking yummy.
> 
> ...


 Not a coffee fan!

I tried tagging them but didnt work knew id get more of a reply from you anyway they really should be paying you

Hows the whey mix nowadays? Used to be abit s**t


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

mrwright said:


> A delivery turned up from Bespokesupplements
> 
> 1kg mint choc chip
> 
> ...


 The raspberry bake well flavour whey is lovely mate. Good choice on that one.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pull day

Gym was packed again so couldnt get the order/exercises i wanted

Tbar row close hammer grip

3 sets 15 15 12

Seemed really heavy normally do 85kg for 10 normal grip

55 felt heavy for these

Reverse BOR

100Kg 10 6

90kg 12

Doing these off floor rather than rack made them abit harder gonna stick abit lighter an aim for a solid controlled 10-12 reps

Seated machine row

90Kg(stack) 3 sets

Gonna drop these next week i think

DB cross body curl

28kg 10 6 and 6

A few pullups

Cable 1 hand curl with an extra stretch and pause at full contraction

Skipped wide grip pulldowns as couldnt get on the ****er

And preacher curls

5 mins level 10 on the stairmaster 5000

And a 15 min mile walk home

Now to try some white choc see if bespoke are the oly f**kers that can get it right

Sort the bedroom have tea an tickle my ball sack

Holla at me giirrlllll


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Not a coffee fan!
> 
> I tried tagging them but didnt work knew id get more of a reply from you anyway they really should be paying you
> 
> Hows the whey mix nowadays? Used to be abit s**t


 I know, get the occasional 500 ref points  tbh, I never order enough to warrant them putting me on a regular ref scheme.

Its a very very mild coffee, probably due to the toffee flavour. Give it a try.

since they moved to sunflower mix stuff the mixing has improved! Still love their flavours, bakewell and rhubarb are my faves.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Rest day today

Diet so far has veen a bespoke protein bar thing and that's it!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

First jab of Tren today

Checked it on the thaiger check site an came back genuine which is always good

Packaging looks fsncy even the logo on the amp packet bit


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Almost forgot the pics!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

So i shattered the top half of.the tren amp quite spectacularly but gear was good

Went in my ass nice an smooth unlike @FelonE

Did legs for first time in what feels like years

Warm up on leg press

Squats

100kg 3 sets

Felt good squating no knee pain not too much tightness alot better than expected

Expecting strength to fly back up

Was suprised to hit 100 so easy actually

Leg extensions

3 sets 12 reps 60kg

Leg ext partials

10 top half 10 bottom half

50Kg 3 sets of 20

Couldnt be arsee waiiting for leg ptess

But i will so 4 sets 15-20 reps on that in futuee

Bespoke supps whey

Rasperry bakewell is sexy good shout on that @Flipper

White chocolate doesn't taste anything like white choc

More like minty

Mint chox chip is as it saus on the tin pretty nice

GAANNGGSSTTSA


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> So i shattered the top half of.the tren amp quite spectacularly but gear was good
> 
> Went in my ass nice an smooth unlike @FelonE
> 
> ...


 Nothing nice and smooth about the way I penetrate bruv lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nothing nice and smooth about the way I penetrate bruv lol


 Left my ass looking like the Japanese flag last time!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Weight is sticking at the 106.4kg give or take which is taking the piss

Will re evaluate my macros tomorrow and have a think about dropping or whatever but I'm17 stone on about 2500 kcals down from 5000+ surely tjat should be plenty

Hoping its just water weight etc from the gear kickijg in


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

A quick and probably inaccurate caliper measurement puts my BF% around the 20 mark

Will have a proper try later and do the full 9 point test and see what it says


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Gonna switch up my food

Lower carbs quite abit

up protein an have a friday refeed

Aim for about 100 or under carbs

Protein as close to 250


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plan is....​
*MEAL 1*​
1 tin of tuna & 1 slice of bread​
*MEAL 2*​
500g uncooked whole wheat pasta & 1.5ishkg mince + sauce spead over 6 days​
*SNACK 1*​
50/60g Whey with Water​
*SNACK 2*​
50/60g Whey with 300ml milk​
*MEAL 3*​
then whatever family tea with carbs/potato kept at a minimum with some broccoli to pad it out abit and try use fresh chicken/meat rather than ready cooked/breaded etc shite​
​
Thinking of dropping the Pasta by 100g adding the Tuna and bread to that and going fasted for 4 or 5 hours in the AM​
​
works out roughly using the lower whey​
*225g Protein*​
*110g Carbs* depending on how little i have​
*95g Fat*​
​
*2255 Kcals *​
​
​
down from​
190+ carbs, 95 fat, 225 protein 2540Kcals​
​
​


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

abit of progress so far


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

I would ramp that protein up a fair bit... a lot if your intending to grow. Only 225g if you are 17st isn't enough especially as you look pretty tall and it's not fat you need to be losing. I would say you should be up at about 300 to grow. Id get another solid meal in their and ramp up the others.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Akuma said:


> I would ramp that protein up a fair bit... a lot if your intending to grow. Only 225g if you are 17st isn't enough especially as you look pretty tall and it's not fat you need to be losing. I would say you should be up at about 300 to grow. Id get another solid meal in their and ramp up the others.


 Im cutting not trying to grow

Thinking id end up 14 15 stone once the fats gone so 225-250+ protein depending on final meal + amount of whey should be plenty

An im only 6 foot 1 so not tall really


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

6'1s tall mate by bodybuilding standards. My palls 6,2/3 came second in his class at Nabba at about 17 stone shredded and still needs size

Have a look at even 6 foot men's physique competitors not even bodybuilders, their easy 220lb(about 16 stone)+ and their absolutely shredded and have no legs.

Not trying to be critical but I see a lot of guys trying to strip down then get very annoyed when they see what they've lost. Rather than focus on coming down id focus on recomping, if you find your putting on too much fat as you go along cut the calories slightly. You can gain muscle and generally lean. Better to use the mirror not the scales as the indicator


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Akuma said:


> 6'1s tall mate by bodybuilding standards. My palls 6,2/3 came second in his class at Nabba at about 17 stone shredded and still needs size
> 
> Have a look at even 6 foot men's physique competitors not even bodybuilders, their easy 220lb(about 16 stone)+ and their absolutely shredded and have no legs.
> 
> Not trying to be critical but I see a lot of guys trying to strip down then get very annoyed when they see what they've lost. Rather than focus on coming down id focus on recomping, if you find your putting on too much fat as you go along cut the calories slightly. You can gain muscle and generally lean. Better to use the mirror not the scales as the indicator


 I know im gonna be far from happy once i cut down a few stone but it needs to be done otherwise itll end up worse an the added fat etc effects my energy levels gym performance confidence etc

Plan is witu the gear to hopefullly gain abit of mass while cutting so you could say im aiming for a recomp just one more aimed at fatloss

I think the pics above show ive dropped fat/water alot more than i thought actually but scales have stayed the same give or take

I reckon id have to be 14 stone or under to be anywhere close to being lean so a decent amount to lose

Fckin ramling on now i forgot what you said haha

But yeah cut down to constantly visable abs even if there blurry TThen slowly up kcals and hopefully bulk without getting fat for once

If all goes to plan ill be around 16 stone reasonably lean by end of the year

So gain about 2 stone muscle and drop about 3 stone fat

Aakin alot but Worth a try

But cheers for the input man feel free to pop in regularly an sort me out lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I know im gonna be far from happy once i cut down a few stone but it needs to be done otherwise itll end up worse an the added fat etc effects my energy levels gym performance confidence etc
> 
> Plan is witu the gear to hopefullly gain abit of mass while cutting so you could say im aiming for a recomp just one more aimed at fatloss
> 
> ...


 Yeh mate stick with the plan, you will build muscle and strip fat using tren no doubt about it especially with you still having carbs in your diet although not a lot, as long as you keep the diet consistent and training it will work its magic..

#sickcvntm8


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

Hey any plans still a plan, see how you get on then , can always make adjustments


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

A quick an probably shittily done 7 point BF% caliper measurement came out at 17.50%


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Diets been s**t today

Got no tuna or mince in so been all over the place

Had a tin of like kiddy meatballs on 2 toast

A bbw protein bar and a bespoke one

2 chicken baps bag of crisps

And broccoli a few chips an fresh chicken foe tea with my 2 shakes


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> You won't be disappointed with thaiger mate stuff stinks tho I found lol


 Can't say i go sniffing gear before jabbing lol

Can't wait for it to kick in fcking love Tren


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

So boys and girls

Plan is to do a fasted morning then get all kcals in between about 12 and 7 8ish

Training wise just gonna stay consistant always switched an changed s**t so never made much progress especially on bench and shoulders funnily enough my worse parts

Gonna add in cardio and regular ab work too


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

@Plate before an. After lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> @Plate before an. After lol


 Great progress mate lol

what did you use?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Great progress mate lol
> 
> what did you use?


 Just a normal electric razor

Face down to ballsack all shaved lol Ignoring all the bits i missed

Had to lie to the mrs when she asked why i did it, dont think shed like me sayijg a random man on the internet told me to


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Just a normal electric razor
> 
> Face down to ballsack all shaved lol Ignoring all the bits i missed
> 
> Had to lie to the mrs when she asked why i did it, dont think shed like me sayijg a random man on the internet told me to


 I normally use one of those but it leaves stubble and the Mrs doesn't like it, she prefers me to be hairy but fvck that lol

yeh probably best to lie about that part lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Push day uncle bitches

Training fasted nothing apart from fruit juice winny accutane and some PWO

Decline bench

80kg

100Kg x 2

Aiming for 8 reps

Flat bench

70kg x 3 with a dropset

Aiming for 12+

Standing shoulder BB prrss

40Kg x 3 sets

Aiming for 8

Lat raise

10Kg 3 sets

Aiking for 15

Machine fly

40Kg 3 set

Aiming for 15

Cable tris

3 sets

Face pulls

85Kg 3 sets 10-12

6 mins incline on treadmill

Now to EEAATTT


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pull day

Again fu**ing rammed so couldn't get my right order

T bar row

60Kg 15 reps 3 sets

Wide grip pulldown

80kg x 8 x 2

90kg x 5 x 1

Was ****ed alrady by this point

Reverse BOR

100Kg x 10 & 8

60Kg x 15

Db cross body gurls

28k x 8

26 xsomthin

20 x10

F****ed and couldn't get to anything

SoSo a qoqokqok wtf isisgog on wt thithi qebeqebe

A quic. 5 mins on treadmill that above is supposed to say fck knows why it decided to spaz out


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Dropping the Accutane cuz its making my nose all dry and annoying again

Gonna drop winny this week and upping Adex from .5EOD to .5ED nips are gynoing up again


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

LEEGGZZZZZ

1Ml Tren & 50mg winny pre workout

So knee seemed fine after last week and managed to carry on legging it

Squats

110 x 5

120 x 5

130 x 2

Strength flying back up on these could of done 5 on 130 quite easily imo but hip felt tight and didnt wanna push too much

Leg ext

65 x 12 x 3

Leg ext partials

55 x 20 x 3 ( 10 top half10 bottom)

Leg press

120 x 15

120 x 10

Was fkin dead so gave up here been a LONG time since ive done anywhere near a decent leg session so will build into it slowly

Abs 3 sets decline situps

Cbf with cardio

Home

Having a s**t


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Upper dayyyyyy

Flat bench

60 x 20

80 x 8

80 x 6 drop to 60 and 40

Fck had no strength

Db shoulder press

30 x 4 drop to 12 x 16 x 2

20 x 10 or si

Cgbp

50kg x 3 sets

Again bollock all strength

Underhand pulldown

60kg 70kg 90kg drop sets switching from underhand to wide grip 70 50

Lat raise

16 x 10

12 x 10

8 x 12

Ez bar curls

20Kg x 3 sets

A quick set of dips

5 minw incline walk on treadmill

5 mins runming with the occasional 30 sec breather

BW today is 104.4kg


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice sweet an sour chicken balls egg fried rice and chips while watching a league of their own as my weekly refeed/carb up/cheat


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Nice sweet an sour chicken balls egg fried rice and chips while watching a league of their own as my weekly refeed/carb up/cheat


 Putting balls in your mouth again, sounds about right..

how much weight you dropped from the begging of the cut?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Putting balls in your mouth again, sounds about right..
> 
> how much weight you dropped from the begging of the cut?


 Everyone loves a chinamans balls in the gob

I was just over 108kg when i started so between 2 and 4kg (was 106 on monday then 104 on thursday/friday) pretty sure i havnt dropped 2kg in a few days

Got 8 weeks of Tren and f**k all carbs left

Dropping winny tomorrow so lifts should go up without that fcking my joints and actually doing cardio

Will get on PC later n figure out what ive actually been doing

Been winging it abit so far lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ok so 3 weeks on AP Winny, 18th of jan up to end of this week

BW went up 105.9kg on first day, 106.3kg after 7 days, and stayed there or there abouts despite the like 3000kcal drop from my bulk

strength wise was hit and miss but got aload left and some of another lab so will use them to finish the cycle off

the joint ache/pain wasn't too bad, only really effected my already bad shoulder

this will be my 3rd week on my blast,

first week 1.5ml Infiniti test monday 25th 1ml infiniti and 1ml AP thursday 28th

so test should just about to start flying

added Tren in 1ml a week on the 4th so got a few weeks before that becomes proper noticable

8 weeks left of tren staying at 200mg a week with 500mg Test

strength wise im still adding reps or weight on most lifts, not so much on compounds but i have switched up my training and rep target

stomach seems to of properly shrunk, struggle to finish my takeaway on friday when during my bulk id have it alongside 300ml milk with 60g whey & 20ml EVO about an hour or so after having a big pasta & mince!

Macros are going to be....................

Roughly

100g Carb

80g fat

280 Protein

adding in Cardio bit by bit too mainly 5/10mins incline walking on treadmill followed by 5/10 mins jogging for as long as i can pausing for 30 seconds over and over


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Valentine's meal

Carbs higher again today

Back on it tomorriw


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Last day of winny today

Dropped carbs/kcals slightly again

105kg ttoday

Push

Decline BB

100kg 3 sets 5-8 reps

Standing bb OHP

40Kg 10

50kg 2 sets

Db lat raise

12kg 3 sets 12 10 12

Machine fly

40Kg 15 10 10

Bb bench

1 set onsmith

60kg

Fcked my shoulders

2 sets free weight 70kg and 60kg

Cable tri pushdowns ss with pushups

70 50 30

Proper lacking energy today but didnt effect weights too much


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Spent the day shopping

Been trying on jeans/khakis/cargo pants

Couldnt fit in any unless i went for a 38 inch waist

Standard @FelonE changing room selfie


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Spent the day shopping
> 
> Been trying on jeans/khakis/cargo pants
> 
> ...


 Standard bruv


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pull day

Reverse BOR

90Kg x 3 sets with a dropset to 60kg super close grip

1 set pullups

Wide grip pulldown

85kg 2 sets

90Kg 1 set

T bar row

65Kg 3 sets

Cross body db curls

28kg 2 sets

22kg

Straight arm cable pushdown

3 sets

10 mins on treadmillllll

105.1kg today before workout


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Adding in abit of nolva as my nips are right gynoing up

Got some nytol to help with sleep


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Legzzzzzz

Took a while get on the squat rack

Fckin other people who do they think they are

Warm ups

80kg

100kg

Working sets

120 x 5

130 x 3

Felt my right knee go

Tried 90kg paused

Got 2 or3 and gave up

8 mins on incline treadmill

Home now to ibuprofen rest and 1ml Tren


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ordered a test and oestrogen test from medi checks see how shite is going


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Cheat day beachess

Bought a pack of white choc n honeycomb cookies pack of jqm donuts and a mini swiss roll

Takeaway after too


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Upper dayy

Bb push press

3 sets 50 an 60kg

Bb bench

3 sets

Db lat raise

12 8 6kg

Db row

46kg

40kg drop to 20

40kg drop to 32.5

Skipped pulldowns cuz my finGer was ****ed

Dips

Done


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

So todays cheat day is about

5000 kcals

550 carbs

280 protein

190 fat


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Had a swiss roll with cream after calculating my kcals yesterday so no doubt closer to 5500

Feckin starving today

My test from medichecks has turned up so will do that next week


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Still feeling like shite

Got dem bad aids

Just gonna get as much fluid in as i can

Rest day today

Little un is going for a underwater photoshoot then mqy go do some cardio walkin dog


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Just seen a dick with a 5% jug


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Just seen a dick with a 5% jug


 I seen a guy with an actual milk carton last week.. Green top


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> I seen a guy with an actual milk carton last week.. Green top


 I'm gonna start taking one of the bottles off a water cooler thing and look proper cool!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Diet has been abit s**t over the weekend not been feeling the greatest dying of Ebolaids so upped carbs slightly to help me survive

And had abit of s**t

Back on it in a big way come Monday

Gonna up cardio aswell


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Just done my medicheck sample

Off to post office now

Feel abit akward walking around with an envelope saying BIOLOGICAL SUBSTANCE on it

Fckers gonna think im a terrorist


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Push

Decline bench 100kg 3 sets

Standing ohp 50kg 3 sets

Flat bb 2 sets

Flat db 2 sets

Side raise 3 sets SS db flies

Cable tri pushdown 5 set dropset

Feeling ill and shitty


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

What test did you get lad? Tag me when you get your results! I'm going to order the blood panel see if I'm good to go back on lol.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

herc said:


> What test did you get lad? Tag me when you get your results! I'm going to order the blood panel see if I'm good to go back on lol.


 Just the cheapest lol testosterone and oestrogen I'm to poor to spend 100+ quid lol

Supposed to get results quickly so will let ys know

Save ya money an just jump back on anyway lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Just done my medicheck sample
> 
> Off to post office now
> 
> ...


 How do you do it mate? Go to the docs to get them to take blood for you?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> How do you do it mate? Go to the docs to get them to take blood for you?


 Just a little finger pr**k thing

You got a few lil things to press on your finger an stab it then squeeze the blood into a vial


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Just a little finger pr**k thing
> 
> You got a few lil things to press on your finger an stab it then squeeze the blood into a vial


 Ah right seems easy enough might look into it cheers


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

2ml test in the left leg


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Results are in taken a full week after last test jab so lowest they'll be

Estrogen is alot higher i expected it to be high but not thwt high although my new DDs should of been a give away

Ai has been upped



herc said:


> What test did you get lad? Tag me when you get your results! I'm going to order the blood panel see if I'm good to go back on lol.





Plate said:


> Ah right seems easy enough might look into it cheers


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

A very quick pull sesh

Pullups

8

8

6

8

Tbar row

60kg x 15. 3 dropsets

Cross body curls

28 dropset to 20

28

16

5 mins on treadmill

Off home to carry on dying from ebolaids

Feckin typical gym wasnt busy n could og easily done a good sesh with plenty of females about

But i just wanted to do the minimum n get out

Decided to go strapless from now on too far to reliant on them my grips gone to sht n hopefully will do my arms good


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh and BW is around tge 102-103kg mark seems to be flying down now

Weird after my massive weekend binge


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Results are in taken a full week after last test jab so lowest they'll be
> 
> Estrogen is alot higher i expected it to be high but not thwt high although my new DDs should of been a give away
> 
> Ai has been upped


 How much test PW are you banging in?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Drogon said:


> How much test PW are you banging in?


 500mg test was taken a full week after last jab so my levels were at the lowest they'll be

Gonna spread the test out 1ml monday 1ml Thursday (fck knows why i wasnt anyway) to keep it a touch higher/more level and up my AI an hopefully be sittin pretty

Abit weird tho cuz i was feeling asif id just got my levels right n libido etc were getting better but fck knows


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

mrwright said:


> 500mg test was taken a full week after last jab so my levels were at the lowest they'll be
> 
> Gonna spread the test out 1ml monday 1ml Thursday (fck knows why i wasnt anyway) to keep it a touch higher/more level and up my AI an hopefully be sittin pretty
> 
> Abit weird tho cuz i was feeling asif id just got my levels right n libido etc were getting better but fck knows


 Still thought they should be a bit higher no?

Im going to get one, on some dudes homebrew.

I feel fine, but will be interesting to see what my levels are like at 1ml PW. Still got 20ml of it so can use to cruise if it's good


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Still thought they should be a bit higher no?
> 
> Im going to get one, on some dudes homebrew.
> 
> I feel fine, but will be interesting to see what my levels are like at 1ml PW. Still got 20ml of it so can use to cruise if it's good


 f**k knows i dunno what to expect will have a google


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

mrwright said:


> 500mg test was taken a full week after last jab so my levels were at the lowest they'll be
> 
> Gonna spread the test out 1ml monday 1ml Thursday (fck knows why i wasnt anyway) to keep it a touch higher/more level and up my AI an hopefully be sittin pretty
> 
> Abit weird tho cuz i was feeling asif id just got my levels right n libido etc were getting better but fck knows


 You are sitting with test level of 27 with an average of 7.6-31.4 - and you are taking 500mg test per week??? should this not be higher?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

herc said:


> You are sitting with test level of 27 with an average of 7.6-31.4 - and you are taking 500mg test per week??? should this not be higher?


 27??

Oh f**k realised ive uploaded the wrong one lol

Thata not mine thats someone on here thay took the test while cruising

I just saw a test an uploaded it off my phone asumin it was mine lol

Mines 48.somethin and 260


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

@herc @Drogon @Plate



Theres my one....what a cock i am


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

mrwright said:


> @herc @Drogon @Plate
> 
> 
> 
> Theres my one....what a cock i am


 If you are a week after a jab of 500mg that looks OK

@Dark sim what do you think?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Drogon said:


> If you are a week after a jab of 500mg that looks OK
> 
> @Dark sim what do you think?


 I was wondering why everyone was sayin it seemed low etc lol

An noone mentioned my high oestrogen

didnt think to see if i uploaded the right one


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

mrwright said:


> I was wondering why everyone was sayin it seemed low etc lol
> 
> An noone mentioned my high oestrogen
> 
> didnt think to see if i uploaded the right one


 I looked at it briefly last night and thought your test is low as was your oestrogen lol.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I was wondering why everyone was sayin it seemed low etc lol
> 
> An noone mentioned my high oestrogen
> 
> didnt think to see if i uploaded the right one


 E is a little high but nothing crazy.

Maybe up AI slightly.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Drogon said:


> E is a little high but nothing crazy.
> 
> Maybe up AI slightly.


 Really? Its nearly 100 over the top of the range? I've upped adex from .5 2 days on 1 off to .5 ED


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Had a takeaway last night feeling s**t still so figured some carbs an comfort food would help

Skipping gym today


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Had a takeaway last night feeling s**t still so figured some carbs an comfort food would help
> 
> Skipping gym today


 How much weight/body fat have you dropped since starting the log?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> How much weight/body fat have you dropped since starting the log?


 Started around the 108kg mark an somewhere round 102kg now so 6kg give or take over about 7 or 8 weeks

Tren should start taking over soon hopefully


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Back in the gymmm

BB push press 3 sets

1 set of declibe situoa

Db lat raise

3 sets with a dropset or 2

Bb BOR reverse ss with close grip normal

Bb bench ss with partial flies

Db curls ss with smith Cgbp

5 mins on treadmill

Decent session considering im still dying

The bench fly combo was great gonna stick to that i think

Starting to lean up pretty good getting some decent veins

102kg/16 stone so weight still dropping despite my s**t week hopefully end up a pretty lean 90kg by time im done but will see how tings go 4th jab of Tren today all good in the hood


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Dropped kcals by a couple the other day

Both shakes are now with water rather than milk saving 150 or so kcals

Every little helps!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pull day

Wide grip pulldowns

85kg 2 Sets

90kg 1 set drop to 50

Reverse BOR

90kg 2 set

60kg slow with a pause

All without straps that i normally rely on but weirdly had minimal effect

Bb curls ss with db hammers

Cable rope curls ss with straight arm push down

An some other stuff cant remember what i did

10 mins on treadmill


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

mrwright said:


> Just done my medicheck sample
> 
> Off to post office now
> 
> ...


 Did u take your own sample and is it easy to do?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

stevebills said:


> Did u take your own sample and is it easy to do?


 Yeah they send a fingerprick test so a quick poke and squeeze an your done


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

mrwright said:


> Yeah they send a fingerprick test so a quick poke and squeeze an your done


 What about hgh test as they want a blood sample


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

stevebills said:


> What about hgh test as they want a blood sample


 No idea id guess youd have to go to one of the centres an they have someone take a sample

It should tell you on the website if they send a finger pr**k or whatevee


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

mrwright said:


> No idea id guess youd have to go to one of the centres an they have someone take a sample
> 
> It should tell you on the website if they send a finger pr**k or whatevee


 Yeah it's a blood sample not a blood prick


----------

